# 3x3 Method Survey



## cunningcuber (Aug 19, 2011)

Note the following:
Method
Average (time)
Average (movecount)


----------



## emolover (Aug 19, 2011)

This have been done before but ok.

CFOP(full OLL and PLL), 16 seconds, 65ish.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2011)

roux 

~11 

45


----------



## cubernya (Aug 19, 2011)

CFOP, 28s, 55-60 moves


----------



## JyH (Aug 19, 2011)

CFOP
~14-16
50-60


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 19, 2011)

CFOP, 25 seconds, 80-85 moves

Cross+F2L+OLL Average:15 seconds


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 19, 2011)

CFOP 
with only like 6 OLL and 13 PLL
low 20s
maybe 80-100 moves? not really sure....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2011)

Roux
11-12
~45


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> roux
> 
> ~11
> 
> 45



:fp i average around 45 moves and 17 seconds >.> should lrn2turnfasts


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 19, 2011)

Roux

15 - 16

45



jms_gears1 said:


> :fp i average around 45 moves and 17 seconds >.> should lrn2turnfasts



Personally, I find it's more about looking ahead and fluidity than turning fast. Roux is capable of very low move count, even during speedsolving, so you don't actually need a very high TPS to have low times.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2011)

CFOP
~14.5
I have no idea...I guess 60?


----------



## SkaterFly (Aug 19, 2011)

-Full Fridrich
-18-21ish
-50-65


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2011)

SkaterFly said:


> -Full Fridrich
> -18-21ish
> -50-65


 
Why do people feel the need to say "Full Fridrich"? The "Fridrich" method already means doing OLL and PLL in one look each.


----------



## wontolla (Aug 19, 2011)

Partial CFOP (not all OLLs)
23 sec
60-65


----------



## SkaterFly (Aug 19, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Why do people feel the need to say "Full Fridrich"? The "Fridrich" method already means doing OLL and PLL in one look each.


 
I've heard too many people say they use the Fridrich method without actually knowing full OLL/PLL, so I thought I'd specify. (actually I use almost full Fridrich, sorry )


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 19, 2011)

CFOP 27s, roughly 70 moves


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 19, 2011)

CFOP (2 Look OLL and full PLL)
~25 seconds
Not really sure how many moves. Maybe 70?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 19, 2011)

cfop
12.38 (avg100)
who knows


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 19, 2011)

cfop
~15
50-60


----------



## emolover (Aug 19, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> CFOP (2 Look OLL and full PLL)
> ~25 seconds
> Not really sure how many moves. Maybe 70?


 
I have seen you solve, it is so freaking inefficient! Your original post of 80 moves was closer to what it is.


----------



## RaresB (Aug 19, 2011)

CFOP 2/3 of full OLL and full pll
15ish
60ish


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 19, 2011)

CFOP 3look LL
20sec
70moves(35f2l)


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 19, 2011)

Full CFOP plus lots of ransom tricks, 14. Movecount 45-60


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 19, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Full CFOP plus lots of ransom tricks, 14. Movecount 45-60


 
What random tricks?


----------



## insane569 (Aug 19, 2011)

full CFOP 
20
50-60


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 19, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Full CFOP plus lots of ransom tricks, 14. Movecount 45-60


 


Jorghi said:


> What random tricks?


 
The real question is what ransom tricks?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 23, 2011)

Sandwich/Waterman/Corners First/etc
Last average of 12 was around 14 seconds I think
<45 turns average


----------



## Axiys (Aug 23, 2011)

CFOP 3look last layer
20
50 - 55


----------



## Daryl (Aug 24, 2011)

CFOP
16-18 s
never count my move..


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 24, 2011)

Roux 
12.5-14.5 seconds
44-46 moves. But sometimes i go for fingertricky solutions instead of efficient.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 24, 2011)

Fridrich
25s
~60 moves


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 24, 2011)

CFCE

~18s

55-75 moves depending on metric.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 24, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> CFCE
> 
> ~18s
> 
> 55-75 moves depending on metric.


 
You use a lot of slice moves?

Or are you referring to 55 being QTM?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 24, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> You use a lot of slice moves?
> 
> Or are you referring to 55 being QTM?


 
Yeah a lot of the ELL algs are <MU> which obviously gives a lot in HTM.


----------



## nathan3089 (Aug 24, 2011)

i use begginers method for the first 2 layers then use 2-look oll and 2-look pll
i average 38
i dont know the movecount


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 24, 2011)

CFOP
Time:16-19
Movecount:68ish


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 24, 2011)

CFOP (with 4LLL really)
18-20
70-80


----------



## Godmil (Aug 24, 2011)

nathan3089 said:


> i use begginers method for the first 2 layers then use 2-look oll and 2-look pll
> i average 38
> i dont know the movecount


 
I did a quick test and got about 100 moves. Seems about right.


----------



## peterbone (Aug 24, 2011)

CFCE (cross - f2l - full cll - full ell)
~ 22 s
~ 54 turns


----------



## chris w (Aug 24, 2011)

cfop(some extra stuff)
12-13
55-60


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 24, 2011)

CFOP
12-13
55-60


----------



## jorgeskm (Aug 24, 2011)

CFOP

13-14
55-60


----------



## yoyokidify (Aug 24, 2011)

cross, my own F2l method and 2lookoll and pll. around mid thirties


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 24, 2011)

What's unique about your F2L method?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 6, 2011)

beginners around 45 sec with a lunhui i got a 28 sec with that method and cube
i also know the belt method i get like 2 min with that method


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 6, 2011)

CFOP (2 look OLL/full pll (except Na, hate it, i'm faster with T+Aa than any Na I find...))
19-22 seconds
about 65 moves


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 6, 2011)

CFOP 
20
70


----------



## jrb (Sep 6, 2011)

CFOP with 2LOLL
20-25
75-80


----------



## Owen (Sep 6, 2011)

Beginners corners-first

20ish seconds

~ 80 moves


----------



## Hovair (Sep 6, 2011)

roux/petrus oll and pll. 24 seconds. 75 moves.


----------



## GuRoux (May 6, 2013)

roux
17 seconds
50 moves


----------

